# What is the cheapest ICS Phone ?



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2012)

Question is as simple as it gets.

Oh and consider official ICS ports and third party (but confirmed stable) ICS ports seperately.


----------



## far (Jun 10, 2012)

How about ONE V?


----------



## reddead (Jun 10, 2012)

if you can wait all new phones will be shipped with ics ,even the sub 10k ones


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 10, 2012)

Sony Ericsson Xperia Mini


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> How about ONE V?



20k does not qualify remotely as cheap.



reddead said:


> if you can wait all new phones will be shipped with ics ,even the sub 10k ones



Apparently NONE of the current gen sub 10k phones are getting ICS. Optimus Net is the only sub-10k phone with hardware fully capable of using ICS but neither LG or the modding community is interested in this phone.

EDIT: And perhaps add newer phones like LG Optimus L3 E400 to the list. But still support seems nil.



anupam_pb said:


> Sony Ericsson Xperia Mini



AFAIK only the Xperia Mini Pro has ICS right ? Does the Xperia Mini also have ICS support ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 10, 2012)

^
All Sony Ericsson/Sony phones have ICS support except Xperia Play. So yes mini and Live with walkman also have ICS


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 10, 2012)

mini has official as well as unofficial ICS. Galaxy Fit/Pop too have ICS i think.
Optimus One have and same was ported to Net. don't know whats the current status of the same but then camera was not working.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 10, 2012)

Nop galaxy pop no ICS


----------



## far (Jun 10, 2012)

One V is 17.5k


----------



## abhidev (Jun 10, 2012)

the cheapest ICS phones are from Spice...not launched yet...but they are launching dual core phones with 4 inch screen with ICS for arnd 12k


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 10, 2012)

The time is not right to buy a new entry level or midrange phone... All companies have let us down... Wait for a few months, and hope some decent phones are released.

P.S. LG L3 is a piece of rotten garbage covered in sh!t. Never think of buying that ugly SOB...


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 11, 2012)

Officially, Sony Xperia Mini


----------



## techlover (Jun 11, 2012)

abhidev said:


> the cheapest ICS phones are from Spice...not launched yet...but they are launching dual core phones with 4 inch screen with ICS for arnd 12k



I think you are mistaken about every spec 

already launched
no ICS ...just gingerbread though they say they will update it soon to ICS
dual core only in the 5inch phone

*articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.c...nes-1ghz-qualcomm-snapdragon-google-s-android



bubusam13 said:


> Officially, Sony Xperia Mini



You may like to see here  
Android AdvicesSony Xperia Mini, Mini Pro, Live with Walkman receives Android 4.0 ICS update

These are some of the good and not so expensive devices with ICS ...but i still say that you are spending 13k ..collect a little more and spend it on HTC ONE V which is for 16.5-17k


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 11, 2012)

abhidev said:


> the cheapest ICS phones are from Spice...not launched yet...but they are launching dual core phones with 4 inch screen with ICS for arnd 12k



Spice, Micromax, Karbonn and every other chinese junk importer is OFF my list when I spend anything more than 3k.



AndroidFan said:


> The time is not right to buy a new entry level or midrange phone... All companies have let us down... Wait for a few months, and hope some decent phones are released.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did not notice till you posted this that it has QVGA screen even though it *should* have HVGA at that screen size. Shite!!!


Anyway, back to ICS ports, which of the Galaxy series phones officially are supported by CM9 ? And what about *Idea Blade ?*


----------



## red dragon (Jun 11, 2012)

Up your budget and get a galaxy nexus.
The only android phone worth buying.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 11, 2012)

Thought Xperia Mini is the chapest phone with ICS but get Live With Walkman for around 12.5k which is the cheap and best phone with ICS


----------



## techiepedia (Jun 11, 2012)

Have now idea what is an ics phone


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 11, 2012)

techlover said:


> You may like to see here
> Android AdvicesSony Xperia Mini, Mini Pro, Live with Walkman receives Android 4.0 ICS update
> 
> These are some of the good and not so expensive devices with ICS ...but i still say that you are spending 13k ..collect a little more and spend it on HTC ONE V which is for 16.5-17k



I actually depends. I bought LWW coz I want a small android phone for comfortable bike ride while the phone is in my jeans pocket.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Note : Though I have complained about Live with Walkman's performance in ICS in another thread, it is in comparison between Sony moded 2.3 and 4.0. Else its the best cheap ICS phone.


----------



## aviatcogni (Jun 12, 2012)

I m proud FB owner.. But going with time, just want to update u all with these new kids which may have potential.... (I m no marketer !!! Just FYI..)

1) NEW iberry BT07i ANDROID 4.0 CAPACITIVE TOUCH Tablet PC HDMI GAMES 1Yr MFG Wrty | eBay

2) Ainol Novo 7 Tornado 1GB Ram / 8GB, 7" inch Touchscreen Tablet PC Wifi Tornados | eBay

3) Veedee D10 Capacitive 7" Tablet PC - Android 4.0 - Cortex A10 MID - WIFI 1080P | eBay


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 12, 2012)

What is the difference between Walkman and Mini ? Walkman has 3.2" screen over Mini's 3" screen right ? Every other aspect in the specs seems identical.


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 12, 2012)

^^ mini has better screen.. with sony bravia engine, also with practical usage. live has some contrast and viewing angle issues

Lww has front camera,3.2 inch screen.. usb on the Go(on spec sheet) and as low screen so better battery backup, little better PPI, looks lot better then mini.. 

mini looks very small & girly, at least to me


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 12, 2012)

I was seriously considering Xperia Mini Pro before deciding to wait for cheaper phones to appear or CM9 to go stable. Budget reasons


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 12, 2012)

I recently bought LWW. It is a good phone over all.. mini pro is totally different with qwerty in it.

we are talking about cm9 here so need to share, why LWW does not has CM9 support where it is not much different then mini or mini pro.. shares same hardware...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 12, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> I recently bought LWW. It is a good phone over all.. mini pro is totally different with qwerty in it.



I need either a large screen (bigger on-screen keys) or QWERTY on my next Android. Galaxy Y cut my phone typing speeds to 30% of what it used to be.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 13, 2012)

Officially the cheapest ICS 4.0 phone is gonna be the just announced Sony Xperia Tipo for 9k bucks !

3.2 inch screen HVGA
3.2mp cam
MSM7227A CPU 800 mhz
4gb ROM
512mb RAM

Dual Sim version is the Tipo dual - 1k more


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 13, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Officially the cheapest ICS 4.0 phone is gonna be the just announced Sony Xperia Tipo for 9k bucks !
> 
> 3.2 inch screen HVGA
> 3.2mp cam
> ...



That and upto 32GB expandable memory and Adreno 200 GPU. If it really comes for 9k I'm definitely buying it 

EDIT: UPDATE:

Another device launching at a similar price is the Acer Iconia A110 7" tablet. *www.geeky-gadgets.com/acer-iconia-a110-sub-200-android-tablet-announced-06-06-2012/


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 13, 2012)

^
Acer Tab Not in India  Only US


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 13, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> Acer Tab Not in India  Only US



Hell man if it comes to the US under 200$ it HAS to come to India under Rs. 13000. That much for a quad core tablet which most certainly will get a lot of attention from developers is something most people will NOT say a no to


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 13, 2012)

^
There have been many under 200$ high specced tablets in the US including the kindle Fire tablet. But did they make their way to India ? No

And also even if this tablet does come to India, it will cost a minimum 25k.


----------



## Abhinav Gupta (Jun 21, 2012)

Tipo is expected to be released for 8k.


----------



## Arjun1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Abhinav Gupta said:


> Tipo is expected to be released for 8k.



Where do you people get all this info from when sony has not even announced the price?  there is no way sony will sell it for less than 10k.


----------



## Abhinav Gupta (Jun 25, 2012)

Well,Google it Arjun .Approximately the websites say so.Here are some of the links:


Sony Xperia Tipo Price in India & Specifications


*www.newtechnology.co.in/sony-xperia-tipo-price-in-india/


Sony Xperia Tipo Dual - Phones Price in India

Also when HTC Explorer can be priced for 8k;Why can't this one?????


----------



## krishgill (Jun 25, 2012)

The Cheapest ICS Phone is Android phone is best.Android phone  is very good phone.It is best mobile operating systems


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 25, 2012)

MetalheadGautham said:


> That and upto 32GB expandable memory and Adreno 200 GPU. If it really comes for 9k I'm definitely buying it
> 
> EDIT: UPDATE:
> 
> Another device launching at a similar price is the Acer Iconia A110 7" tablet. Acer Iconia A110 Sub $200 Android Tablet Announced | Geeky Gadgets




Dude, Adreno 200 is present in all budget android devices, Optimus one, Galaxy Mini, Ace, Wildfire etc..

In my opinion, anything less than armv7 is not worth buying, you wont be able to experience android to the fullest..
To OP
Buy a neo V, it is available at 13.5K at ebay, best deal as it has 800*480 screen , 1 GHZ processor with Adreno 205, 512 MB RAM, Front cam, 5 MP with Flash, and Official ICS.. Not to mention the bravia graphics engine on the phone..


----------

